# WANTED.. Cat or Kitten in Wiltshire Area



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Following the sad death of my 2 year old moggy in October last year, ive decided its the right time to get a new cat, so if anyone has any for sale or need rehoming in and around Salisbury then please contact me, a very loving home waiting


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you tried the local Cats Protection (I am not a fan of theirs) but they usually don't have all the cats on the website, I phone about one cat who had gone but ended up with my two who weren't yet advertised, you could try the notice board in Pets at Home on Southampton Road as I see kittens being advertised on there alot. There is a newish pet store on churchfields too but not sure if they have a board.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Also look in Yellow pages for local cat rescues and ring local vets too, they usually know who will have cats available. Some vets even have the odd cat in their surgery waiting for homes, kittens too. So always worth giving them a call.

Adopting privately often means the cat is "free" but it's not likely to be recently health checked, may not be neutered, vaxed, wormed/flea treated and microchipped. It may also come complete with underlying health problems and/or behavioural issues. Ultimately it's possible it will cost you a LOT more than an adoption fee!!!

A good rescue will offer back up and take cat back if things don't work out. If adopted privately, they may just say "tough"


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

GreyHare said:


> Have you tried the local Cats Protection (I am not a fan of theirs) but they usually don't have all the cats on the website, I phone about one cat who had gone but ended up with my two who weren't yet advertised, you could try the notice board in Pets at Home on Southampton Road as I see kittens being advertised on there alot. There is a newish pet store on churchfields too but not sure if they have a board.


Yeah I've tried quite a few places but due to being a forces family they say no  it seems they used to but cats were being left when they were posted, not all of us are like that though


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Contact your local council Animal Welfare Office. We have taken several rescues from the Southampton unit. There are many cat rescues that are needing folk to home cats etc. Look them up by typing 'cats needing homes Salisbury uk' on Google. There is a whole list of them.
Paol.


----------



## handprint (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you considered a pedigree cat?
With regards to being a forces family, how many years left in the army?
Are you on your last posting? 
Are you being posted to UK only?
These things might make a difference when you ask about re-homing.


----------

